# Monster common



## creeksidelc (Apr 9, 2013)

Its too bad bowfishing kills cant be entered into the record books.  I shot this monster carp weighing 40 lbs the other night.  It was a fun time getting him in the boat!


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 9, 2013)

wow


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a biggin !


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 9, 2013)

Start your own book
That's a dandy for sure. My biggest was a little under 30# and I thought that _was _pretty good.


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 9, 2013)

Tell me about it. My buddy was ready to kill me when i told him he had brooe the record but it didnt count.

It came in at 42 lbs and some change next day







Nice fish creekside


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 9, 2013)

sweet I saw one the other night slip off in the deep water that would have went close to 40. I let one rip but it was too deep and out of sight.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang what a carp.


----------



## creeksidelc (Apr 9, 2013)

It is crazy that the record is only 35 lbs in GA and that it was set in the 1970's.  We have seen many over that size and it seems like someone would have caught one bigger sometime in the last 30 yrs.


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 9, 2013)

If theyll take bowfishing records ill get my name in those slots first creekside.

Itll be a race! Lol realistically not many people actively fish for carp.

If theyll take snagged fish ill snag one for em.


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's a 48.3 lbr and we saw several bigger than it last night while scouting for this weeknds shoot


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 10, 2013)

Micheals winning so far!! Lol nice fish!!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 10, 2013)

how much thoses flats weight?


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2013)

My scales only go to 50 lbs.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 10, 2013)

8 years of me bowfishing and 15 for my dad biggest fish we have got is 2 4foot gar and a few 12 to 15lb commons what lake r y'all getting these big fish on and those 2 big cats!!


----------



## needmotime2fish (Apr 11, 2013)

BigSwole said:


> If theyll take bowfishing records ill get my name in those slots first creekside.
> 
> Itll be a race! Lol realistically not many people actively fish for carp.
> 
> If theyll take snagged fish ill snag one for em.




Actually, the number of anglers who fish for carp is growing rapidly.  There are several national and international organizations that promote carp fishing, both for fun as well as competitively.  Try it some time. If you enjoy the fight an arrowed carp gives you, try a lip-hooked one on medium weight tackle.  Carp fishing  (with rod and reel) can be quite a challenge, and is great sport. You might also find it interesting that in much of the world outside the US (especially in Europe), the carp is THE most highly sought after game fish. In, fact at certain European trophy lakes, anglers pay thousands of dollars for just a few days or a week of carp fishing.  Considerable research goes into the study of the carp's feeding habits, just to develop suitable baits and angling tactics for various situations.  Carp fishing can often be much more difficult and sophisticated than bass fishing. There are also a number of mail order companies that specialize in carp gear and baits. So your statement that "not many people actively fish for carp", which may have been true years ago, is no longer accurate. 

You might also check out the website of the Carp Anglers Group (CAG) -- www.carpanglersgroup.com -- for more information on the sport of angling for carp.  CAG is an international organization, with members in the US, Mexico, Canada, and several European countries.

As sport fishermen, we CAG members usually practice "CPR" - Catch, Photo, and Release"  - especially when trophy sized carp are  involved. This helps sustain the gene pool of larger fish.  Obviously that approach doesn't work with bowfishing.   

I'm not speaking officially for all of CAG, but I believe that most of us would prefer that you: (1) not intentionally target trophy sized carp - or at least limit their harvest only to those tournament events where "size matters"; and (2) not allow any of your harvested carp to go to waste.

Differences of opinion are what prevents the world from being a boring place.  Even though we don't participate in or agree with bowfishing for carp, we certainly appreciate and understand your enjoyment of your chosen sport, and we respect your right to do it when and where it's legal.  In return, we would ask that those of you who bowfish, show your consideration for those of us who fish for carp with traditional methods by not over-harvesting trophy carp.

Thanks!


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 11, 2013)

needmotime2fish said:


> Actually, the number of anglers who fish for carp is growing rapidly.  There are several national and international organizations that promote carp fishing, both for fun as well as competitively.  Try it some time. If you enjoy the fight an arrowed carp gives you, try a lip-hooked one on medium weight tackle.  Carp fishing  (with rod and reel) can be quite a challenge, and is great sport. You might also find it interesting that in much of the world outside the US (especially in Europe), the carp is THE most highly sought after game fish. In, fact at certain European trophy lakes, anglers pay thousands of dollars for just a few days or a week of carp fishing.  Considerable research goes into the study of the carp's feeding habits, just to develop suitable baits and angling tactics for various situations.  Carp fishing can often be much more difficult and sophisticated than bass fishing. There are also a number of mail order companies that specialize in carp gear and baits. So your statement that "not many people actively fish for carp", which may have been true years ago, is no longer accurate.
> 
> You might also check out the website of the Carp Anglers Group (CAG) -- www.carpanglersgroup.com -- for more information on the sport of angling for carp.  CAG is an international organization, with members in the US, Mexico, Canada, and several European countries.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the level minded reply!!

All of my fish are eaten. A fella my partner works with feeds his family and his brothers family with them. They cleaned fish for 9 hours one day.

As much as i understand carp anglers wanting to cpr or for us to pass up bigfish i can honestly say, in a understanding and respectful way i cant do that. Im being serious and am not trying to entice an argument or stir the pot.

If you would see how thankful these familys are for the fish we bring them you would probably bring em a few as well.

But i will say if your ever looking to fish in the albany area pm me i know some great places for you to bank fish or boat fish!!


----------



## BlakeA23 (Apr 22, 2013)

46 pounds.


----------

